# birds everywhere!!!!!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

been seeing and hearing lots of birds boys! I called in 6 birds on saturday... and 3 more were just out of range! 5 of them were jakes! 4 were longbeards! called in a bird for my dad in the morning on monday and then called a hen in and then called in 3 jakes and a longbeard at 10:15 seeing lots of jakes! be a good season next year as well! and this was all on public land!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

now only if i could get one lol


----------

